# Huge Firearms Auction



## JBS (Mar 22, 2009)

Has anyone here ever used this auction site?

It seems to be absolutely enormous.


(that's what she said)



http://www.proxibid.com/asp/LotDetail.asp?size=full&ahid=330&aid=17982&lid=4995453&aiid=0

www.proxibid.com

You can select a search by geographical region, and then it will show you all the auctions near your area.

I've seen quite a few weapons on that site, and I am thinking about making some bids, but before I do, I was hoping someone else had done business with them.


----------

